# Savoy Humidor



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

So I just got the Savoy "mahogany" humidor, any reviews on savoys? I am hoping it lasts me 2-3 years until I can invest in a much nicer humidor or build my own. Currently in the processes of seasoning. I did not have any clean sponges so I just dropped 2 84 boveda(spelling) packs in to the slots and closed it. I will buy a sponge tomorrow and give it a light wipe down. I am assuming that after 2 days it should be good? I placed my electronic hydrometer inside figured I would aim for 65 since if the error on it is 1.5 if i go up or down it shouldn't make much of a difference.. Comments, complaints, tips all welcome!:serious:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's my understanding that it takes at least a week to season properly. The wood needs to absorb moisture slowly over time. I'm sure there are others that are more knowledgeable that will chime in shortly. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

I have followed this one to season mine. Don't be in a rush, it takes time to season


----------



## SP251 (Feb 27, 2016)

If you're going to use boveda 84 then you would not wipe it down. Your also looking at about 14 days for seasoning with them, however there's almost no way to mess it up that way either. I highly suggest it; patience is the hardest part. Keep strong and you'll find it's worth it.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I have made a lot of posts in previous years in response to Savoy Humidors. In my opinion, they are the "best buy" of humidors. In my house in nyc, I have nothing but Savoy humidors. Some I purchased, some were gifted to me by Holts for being an active customer. 
I currently have nine savoys , mostly in the large and extra large. My favorite is the pear wood one. 
I have never, ever had a problem with them for more then a decade. They each have a lb of heartfelt beads in them, and I have never lost a cigar. In winter, I need to add some water to the beads, every 3 weeks. In the summer about every 4 weeks. 
Hinges are still in original shapes. Finish is great. I use a liquid spray polisher every 2 weeks. Makes them slick as can be, which protects them. My home upstate has cabinet humidors, while a lot nicer, a lot harder to control. Have no fear with the savoys. Take your time seasoning and be patient. I would say at least 10 days before you add cigars. 

Good luck Jerry


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Please do not wipe anything down ... please ... it only shocks the Spanish cedar with a 100% humidity blast.

You cannot go wrong with Savoy and you cannot go wrong with Boveda ... place one 84% Rh seasoning packet in your humidor for each 25 cigars they advertise it can hold. Then, shut the lid and walk away. In exactly 14 days, open your humidor and insert your humidification device(s) of choice. 

At that moment, the interior humidity of your humidor is higher than you should store your cigars. For my humidors, I simply place the equivalent amount of 72% Rh Boveda packets in the humidor and close the lid. I open it around twice a day and wait for the hygrometer to read around 67% to 68% ... steady. 

That is when I know the humidor is ready for sale.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Savoy. I've had it for a couple years and love it. I would advise against rubbing water on the wood of the humidor. It does work but you do run the risk of warping. If you do decide to go that route then just be sure not to directly apply water to any part of the seal. If you get a sponge, just wet it with distilled water, put it in a small tupperware or plate and place that in the humidor for a few days. With a new humidor you will want to season for about 5 days or maybe a bit longer if you want (if you're using the sponge). If the wood of the humidor is holding a little too much humidity then the Boveda packs will help to lower it down to where you want to be. 

One way to test the humi is to remove the 84 packs, sponge and whatever other humidity device you have in there. Place your hygrometer in the humi. Come back in a day and see where it's resting at. If it's at 65%, or whatever you want, then you should be good to go. If you want, take another reading the following day and you should be close to the same or maybe a degree or two off.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There's been a lot of give and take when it comes to "seasoning " our wood humidors and using a slightly damp sponge with DW has a long history to it as long as one doesn't saturate the inside.....lightly wiping it down is the recipe. Using a passive approach works well....a single shot glass will season but it does take a number of days or until the RH is at a point that one is looking for. Bovedas work well and it is a choice that any of us prefer. I go with a gentle wiping because I've done at least 20 humidors. ...all successful and it usually only took a few days to get it seasoned. For newbies I would recommend the passive approach...Bovedas or shot glass is pretty simple..no nonsense seasoning.


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

does the outside humidity etc affect the humidor… i took the electronic hydrometer out and turned it on seems like my house is at 71/70….. should have just let them sit on my desk(not really though)

i also appreciate all the input, i have put my cigars in tube ware/Iplock bags with one 72 beveda in it so that i dnt have to worry to much for the next 2 weeks. 

Thanks again for all the input! In regards to wiping it down if i slight damped a sponge took the beveda out and wiped it… let it sit then put the beveda back in would that possibly speed up the process?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jmu51 said:


> does the outside humidity etc affect the humidor&#8230; i took the electronic hydrometer out and turned it on seems like my house is at 71/70&#8230;.. should have just let them sit on my desk(not really though)
> 
> i also appreciate all the input, i have put my cigars in tube ware/Iplock bags with one 72 beveda in it so that i dnt have to worry to much for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input! In regards to wiping it down if i slight damped a sponge took the beveda out and wiped it&#8230; let it sit then put the beveda back in would that possibly speed up the process?


Unless the humidor is a piece of junk the RH inside won't be affected . It sounds as if you have already started the seasoning process with the Boveda. ..just stay with that type of passive seasoning as trying to wipe the inside now with DW is overkill. Wait for the Boveda to do its job which means when the RH hits around 65 to 68....remove the Boveda or you'll risk having the humidor at too high of relative humidity.. . that will just cause problems trying to keep the humidor at a safe level. You'll be better off putting a 65 % Boveda instead. ..too high of a RH will drive you crazy ...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes outside humidity affects your humidor. That's why winter is a struggle to keep it at a 63-65 rh. Summer it's a struggle to keep out down to 65. yes a light, Light ,wipe down will speed it up. Remember the boveda pack will try to get the rh back down to whatever it's set for.


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

Perfect thanks for all the input.. Can't wait to post my humidor once it is fully set up!


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

Is there a rule of thumb of how many packs per cigar you should have? I am storing my cigars now I have 9 nice ones and then my local farm Cubans(25ish) I put them in seperate ziplock bags open and then inside two seperate freezer bag and put one 72 beveda a in each should this be enough protection and good environment for them until my humidor is fully set? Right now my humidor has 2 84 bevedas and a shot glass of solution(may be over kill but it just makes me feel like it will happen quicker even though it won't haha...


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

>> Is there a rule of thumb of how many packs per cigar you should have?

Boveda recommends one packet for every 25 cigars the humidor holds ... you can put more in. You cannot have too many.

>> put one 72 beveda a in each should this be enough protection and good 
>> environment for them until my humidor is fully set?

Zip lock bags provide a relatively secure (read little humidity loss) environment. A 72% Rh pack in a plastic bag stores the cigars at 72% ... too humid in just about everyone's opinion. Use a 65% Rh packet if you are going to store them as long as two weeks ... which is how long it will take your humidor to season.

>> Right now my humidor has 2 84 Bovedas and a shot glass of solution
Get rid of the shot glass ... make sure you have at least one packet 84% Rh per 25 cigars ... add more if you wish. Bovedas self-regulate.

As stated previously, resist the urge to wipe down a humidor with anything ... other than the outside with furniture polish ... or ... whatever ... I use automotive polish on mine.

A Savoy is a great humidor ... I wouldn't risk seasoning it in any other way than the way Boveda recommends. Savoy Executives even come with Boveda packets, that is how much they trust them.

C. T.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been following this thread, and maybe I have been wrong, but I have always done the wipe thing with a clean artists sponge and distilled water,. You need to go very very light on the wiping. I leave the sponge in on a small plate for or a week or 10 days, and have been good to go after that with beads. that is just my method I have used. whichever method you choose, remember to take it easy, and time will make everything okay. 
Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> I have been following this thread, and maybe I have been wrong, but I have always done the wipe thing with a clean artists sponge and distilled water,. You need to go very very light on the wiping. I leave the sponge in on a small plate for or a week or 10 days, and have been good to go after that with beads. that is just my method I have used. whichever method you choose, remember to take it easy, and time will make everything okay.
> Jerry


Older hobbyists like us Jerry still do this method of a gentle wipe and I've always used this method mostly...because I know better than to saturate the inside. It's a common misconception of the term..."gently" when referring to this method of seasoning because to one person...gently means a barely visible sign of moisture while others take the notion of gently means there isn't a stream of DW coming off the sponge/cloth. Since the advent of seasoning with Bovedas came along it has helped the seasoning process for new comers...and the passive approach to seasoning with a shot glass.

Over the years ....no wonder the issues with those who want a flawless seasoned humidor....there are different approaches to seasoning with misinformation that piggybacks the process. We see people who are using several methods at the same time....and this only complicates the idea of "How To Season a Humidor"...misinformation. Some use one method of using a Boveda with a rating of 84 for 14 days....really? ( I know this is what Boveda says on it's website.....and then they advocate using a Boveda pak of 62 to 75% after taking out the 84% seasoning packet.....this is nutts....telling people to use their packet of up to 75% is wrong......WRONG! You don't put a packet that will raise the RH past 70% into any humidor unless you want to risk problems ) Letting the inside of your humidor get to a level of 84% and then trying to balance it back down to where you want something like 65% with wrong information is just total misinformation. With this type of seasoning you'd be lucky to have your humidor at 65% within a month. This yoyo effect turns into a nightmare with those who are new...so they panic because they can't stabilize the RH number inside their new humidor so they end up trying other seasoning processes. Then when you introduce your cigars into the humidor environment the numbers get jacked up again...no wonder we see so many threads on seasoning humidors with high/low RH issues. It's a basic methodology of seasoning that shouldn't be so difficult but things get lost in translation....whereby mistakes are made and trying to "fix" the problems while they are happening just adds to the confusion. As Jerry said...time will take care of most problems but one has to educate themselves with the method being used.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I am a Boveda two week seasoning evangelist for sure, as this method can never be accused of damaging a humidor.

However, I may have left out the second step which is once the two weeks are up, I insert a 72% Rh (or two, three ...four, depending upon the size of the humidor). Then, I open the lid once or twice a day until the humidor stabilizes in the 65 to 68% Rh range and stays that way.

I do not drop cigars into the humidor directly after the two week period is over as the humidity is too high at that point ... just wanted to add to the information already stated in this thread.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Older hobbyists like us Jerry still do this method of a gentle wipe and I've always used this method mostly..
> 
> Gary, I enjoyed your expression of "older hobbyists"
> It seems almost regal. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Cigary said:
> 
> 
> > Older hobbyists like us Jerry still do this method of a gentle wipe and I've always used this method mostly..
> ...


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

Soooo this is what happen I had a shot glass in there because idk anyway friend decided he wanted to open it and spilt some…. I ended up trying to dab it up but…. then figured you know what at this point might as well wipe the rest of it because… why not… This happen yesterday i only used the amount i dabbed off to just change the color of the seder throughout and then one light dab into the shot glass to finish off the one side….Took the boevda 80 packs out today and put my hydrometer in and closed it for 4 hrs it is reading 65% should i just pop in 1 72 pack now for a day trade in my other 2 72 packs in for 65s and start putting my cigars in? I was going to go the two weeks original I didn't see this threat keep going so I didn't check back and had to improvise…. So here we are haha…

The freezer bags I am using one of the Cohiba's ends Split a tad  i was going to give it as a gift to someone who isn't a huge cigar smoker but likes to show off so I doubt that will make a difference to them however I am trying to prevent this from happening to the rest of them so i am hoping to get them out of the freezer bags as soon(but as safely) as possible(humidity/temp reading in them is 70/66)


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

jmu51 said:


> Soooo this is what happen I had a shot glass in there because idk anyway friend decided he wanted to open it and spilt some&#8230;. I ended up trying to dab it up but&#8230;. then figured you know what at this point might as well wipe the rest of it because&#8230; why not&#8230; This happen yesterday i only used the amount i dabbed off to just change the color of the seder throughout and then one light dab into the shot glass to finish off the one side&#8230;.Took the boevda 80 packs out today and put my hydrometer in and closed it for 4 hrs it is reading 65% should i just pop in 1 72 pack now for a day trade in my other 2 72 packs in for 65s and start putting my cigars in? I was going to go the two weeks original I didn't see this threat keep going so I didn't check back and had to improvise&#8230;. So here we are haha&#8230;
> 
> The freezer bags I am using one of the Cohiba's ends Split a tad  i was going to give it as a gift to someone who isn't a huge cigar smoker but likes to show off so I doubt that will make a difference to them however I am trying to prevent this from happening to the rest of them so i am hoping to get them out of the freezer bags as soon(but as safely) as possible(humidity/temp reading in them is 70/66)


I have one that has been sitting for a week with 2 sponges soaked in water and wrung out. I have a hydrometer in it as well. I soak the sponges as needed and put them in. Its sitting at about 85% right now, in another week I am going to put the packs in and let it sit again for a week and see where the humidity go to. I rushed the first time and it never held properly. It is also in a dark room and a nice temp of about 70F to 76F.


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

:grin2::smile2::vs_shake:
So I appreciate everyones Help! I do not want to think I am disregarding any of your advise etc. I decided to mix and match what I found and try an experiment(I'm a gambling man….not really it just felt appropriate) 

Anyway, so I seasoned it with 2 Boveda 84s for 6/7 days(I cannot recall lets call it 6.5) and then had the "spill" which caused me to wipe the whole thing down(conservatively minus the small spot where it happen which is maybe the side of a wait for it going old school old iPod spinwheel..) After that I let it sit for a day where I found that it held the humidity at 66/67. Loaded up the cigars and came back home 10 hours later with the top having a humidity of 66 and the bottom near the cigars being at 63. I decided to put the rest of my cigars in and I am currently leveled out at 63/68 with two 72 Boveda Packs inside(it dropped to 58 while i kept it open to organize all the cigars and check for cracked wrappers about an 1.5 hours ago)

Anyway again thank you for all your shared thoughts without my mishap I prob would have done the 2 week period however I guess i felt the need to improvise a little with it in fear of over humidifying as someone in the thread stated.


----------

